# SPITFIRE - Solo Strings Last Chance!



## Spitfire Team (Mar 15, 2018)

​​


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 15, 2018)

Awesome news!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 15, 2018)

Spitfers, will the all-new strings be the same musicians?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 15, 2018)

Worth picking up anyone?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 15, 2018)

Is 'older' SF Solo Strings such that it will be _'totally obsoleted' _ by _coming_ new Solo Strings ?


----------



## Mr. Ha (Mar 15, 2018)

Will you get any discount on the new Solo Strings library if you own/buy this?

I would like to have solo strings but don’t have the budget to buy 2 solo string libraries...


----------



## JT (Mar 15, 2018)

This is great news, been waiting for an update to this for a long time.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 15, 2018)

Probably done at Air, that can work as "first chair" with SCS.

And we'll see if this is a Kontakt instrument or not!


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 15, 2018)

Solo Strings is quite an old library (as you see). And it shows.

Last year during a Facebook live event they announced that the Solo Strings will be revamped - so that end sale seems like a clear indicator that's it's getting close 


To quickly say, it's not comparable to Alternative Solo Strings. These Solo strings here are recorded in AIR (therefore fit nicely with the rest) but as said, are older - some things that (hopefully) changes with the new release. I wonder what the upgrade path will be - so it might be worth it.

That said, it's not comparable with things like Joshua Bell, it's older and with less good scripting. So - either grab it and look for a good upgrade path, or stay away and get the new ones when they come out.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2018)

So, any reason to buy *Solo Strings*, given that all *New Solo Strings* are Coming Soon ?


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 15, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> So, any reason to buy *Solo Strings*, given that all *New Solo Strings* are Coming Soon ?


Maybe they will offer cross grade


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 15, 2018)

I will Spitfire can update their Albion II Loegria some day....


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2018)

dhlkid said:


> Maybe they will offer cross grade



Yes, maybe.. that would make sense, but what if they don't ? 

It would be helpful if they confirm a cross grade path to the new Solo Strings.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 15, 2018)

While I only use (still) this library for its shorts...They are still some of the best out there ESPECIALLY for giving detail in doubling larger sections. Of course the shorts sound good on their own as well.


----------



## J-M (Mar 15, 2018)

Following with great interest because I don't have any solo strings...Yes, I know, it's a thing I'm not very proud of.


----------



## ism (Mar 15, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, maybe.. that would make sense, but what if they don't ?
> 
> It would be helpful if they confirm a cross grade path to the new Solo Strings.


 
---UPDATE: this turns out not to be the case for anyone buying it now.

Support tells me there will be a crossgrade, although no details on exactly what. And in any event Christian mentioned a cross grade in one of the black friday videos. 

So for one thing, Spitfire tends to be reasonably generous with this sort of thing. And for another - that Caroline Dale cello ...and my resolve to not buy any more sample libraries crumbled in minutes.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> While I only use (still) this library for its shorts...They are still some of the best out there ESPECIALLY for giving detail in doubling larger sections. Of course the shorts sound good on their own as well.



Interesting ! That's one of the areas I feel some solo strings are weak at, the Shorts ! 

Hopefully the new Solo Strings have even better shorts, I will check the walkthrough video. 

Thanks for your helpful feedback.


----------



## dogdad (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m a big fan of this library and have used it extensively on a recent project and was really happy with the results. Really looking forward to the update!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 15, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting ! That's one of the areas I feel some solo strings are weak at, the Shorts !
> 
> Hopefully the new Solo Strings have even better shorts, I will check the walkthrough video.
> 
> Thanks for your helpful feedback.


Hard to explain WHY I still think this is so. I think they captured 'drive and grit' without the HARSHNESS usefully resulting in such an approach. Of course there are many situations where this is neither needed or desired but when it is - I grab these samples.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmm I've recently bought ASS and CSO-CS would this be worth a purchase to compliment?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2018)

I also wonder if the New Solo Strings will be released in Kontakt, or their new Spitfire Sample Player (Does it have a name yet)  ?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Mar 15, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> While I only use (still) this library for its shorts...They are still some of the best out there ESPECIALLY for giving detail in doubling larger sections. Of course the shorts sound good on their own as well.



really? that's interesting as based on the demos alone on their site, I'm not be convinced to invest in it. Doesn't sounds that great but that's only based on the video. Maybe combined with another lib it would give better results. In any case, the new one, if there is, will most likely be up to the usual Spitfire standards and benefits from the latest advancement in technology.


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 15, 2018)

I love the idea of Sacconi but have never gotten great results. The playable patches are mono and sound weak. The other patches are a lot of work to set up. It'd be great if this Solo Strings v2 could work for quartet.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Mar 15, 2018)

Has anyone here tried to write a trio or quartette piece with the original Spitfire Solo Strings? I currently own Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Brass and Woodwinds.


----------



## ism (Mar 15, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Hmm I've recently bought ASS and CSO-CS would this be worth a purchase to compliment?



I have SASS and I'm wonder much the same as I wait for the download.

But curious, what would your criterion be for complementary?


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 15, 2018)

ism said:


> I have SASS and I'm wonder much the same as I wait for the download.
> 
> But curious, what would your criterion be for complementary?


First chair like CSSS, just a soloist sound that fits with the rest to be honest!


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 15, 2018)

I own the old solo strings and the cello and the violin are still VERY often as first chairs in my string stacks. They are not very flexible, you don´t get umpfteen articulations...but if you just want to play a nice legato melody line to melt more hearts, they are wonderful as creamy top. The cello is even georgeous.
I also own the sacconi violin: much newer, better, faster...I never used it in any tune.....no soul


----------



## EuropaWill (Mar 15, 2018)

Tempted, but feeling burned with my recent Sacconi purchase which I feel I overpaid for an unfinished product. 

I'd like to know more about the new Solo Strings library - specifically more about what makes it better from a technological standpoint. If its just another re-recording using the same controls, same number of velocity layers, same number of vibrato layers and sorry to say, same sloppy attention to detail on pristine sampling and limited playable instrument range, i'll pass but i'm hopeful the new SF solo library will be a _big_ step up and maybe a leap forward for solo string libraries with new levels of control and authentic sound? 

I'd like to see a generous crossgrade option given to owners of Sacconi as well. It's the least a manufacturer can do which doesn't allow the re-sale of their libraries.


----------



## Kony (Mar 15, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Hmm I've recently bought ASS


Really...?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 15, 2018)

Is anyone here using Spitfire Solo Strings with Spitfire Chamber Strings or Albion One (or even Albion Legacy)? If so, how well do they blend? I presume that they work well together considering their shared heritage, but user input is always welcomed.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 15, 2018)

Kony said:


> Really...?



It's too funny to not use as the acronym


----------



## nulautre (Mar 15, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> It's too funny to not use as the acronym


I have it as ASS in my template.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 15, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Hmm I've recently bought ASS and CSO-CS would this be worth a purchase to compliment?


Also have ASS, wondering this..

Though I do know the tone and fell of those strings is very different as well


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 15, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> So, any reason to buy *Solo Strings*, given that all *New Solo Strings* are Coming Soon ?



The tone is the best of any solo string library I’ve heard.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> The tone is the best of any solo string library I’ve heard.



Now you made me very curious to check this library out, and hopefully the new Solo Strings is even better. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## South Thames (Mar 15, 2018)

Also interested to hear what the cross grade will be, and how the new library will differ.

Over the years, I've found Spitfire Solo Strings rather useful for pointing the edges of other strings libraries to give, particularly the staccatos and pizz, a bit more focus, and for other effects like the harmonics etc. 

On the other hand, I wouldn't put them up front in a mix, and the legato patches are crude. 

It's been a good tool overall, but one with obvious limitations. There again, it wasn't that expensive as I recall. 

I would say for me the upgrade will only really be worth it if the legatos and bowed techniques are considerably improved and expanded.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr. Ha said:


> Will you get any discount on the new Solo Strings library if you own/buy this?
> 
> I would like to have solo strings but don’t have the budget to buy 2 solo string libraries...



Hi there, there will be a loyalty discount for people that owned the old Solo Strings before the firesale, but it won't apply to people that buy at the firesale price. Ben


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Mar 16, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Is 'older' SF Solo Strings such that it will be _'totally obsoleted' _ by _coming_ new Solo Strings ?



Correct, the new Solo Strings will effectively replace the old one. It is all new recordings with new artists.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Mar 16, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there, there will be a loyalty discount for people that owned the old Solo Strings before the firesale, but it won't apply to people that buy at the firesale price. Ben


Thanks for clearing that up. I will wait for the new string library in this case.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Mar 16, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there, there will be a loyalty discount for people that owned the old Solo Strings before the firesale, but it won't apply to people that buy at the firesale price. Ben


Why not? 
Can't you just halve their loyalty discount (those who bought it during the firesale)?


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 16, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there, there will be a loyalty discount for people that owned the old Solo Strings before the firesale, but it won't apply to people that buy at the firesale price. Ben


----------



## Erick - BVA (Mar 16, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


>


Yeah, haha, it seems like the loyalty discount for those who didn't buy it before the sale is NOT buying it 
$129 isn't chump change. That money may go a bit towards the new product.
So it seems more like their angle is "get this product which will be discotinuned forever and ever." Seen as a novelty then.
I've heard mixed reviews on it. Personally, I love the character of the sound in the demos.


----------



## Pantonal (Mar 16, 2018)

I was also considering getting the older solo strings, but with no discount on the new library I'll pass.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Mar 16, 2018)

Maybe I'm crazy, puting old scripting and all aside, I actually prefer the sound of this to other, more recent "Quartet" style libraries. Maybe I'm drawn to the darker sound.


----------



## EuropaWill (Mar 16, 2018)

The thing is any solo string library should be perfectly capable of quartet writing but since we seem to still be at the early stage of solo string libraries, they are unfortunately very specific and limited in their stylistic sound. You shouldn't have to buy a quartet library to do quartet work effectively. The concept is great to get a perfectly matched quartet but if they aren't sampled as well as a solo library would sample its solo string, that only goes so far. 

To my ears the old solo strings is a very specific stylistic sound with molto vibrato or non-vibrato with no varying degrees of vibrato selectable throughout the velocity ranges independently, basically hyper or nothing. If your music calls for that hyper emotional soaring sound then it works but try to back off of that and good luck if the samples don't allow you to. Conversely, To not have a molto vibrato layer in the "quartet" style solo strings library is a limiting omission. These libraries need to have their mission statement consolidated IMO. I shouldn't need a quartet library with no ability to do the really heavy schmaltzy stuff like can be done with the old library, and i shouldn't need to buy a quartet library just to do a more understated sound which is better suited for classical quartet work when it doesn't have the range to do the more intense soaring stuff. It might help sell more libraries for SF in the short term but it doesn't serve the composer well. One library should have those capabilities (soaring, molto and also understated quartet styles ) and the sampling should include that velocity, vibrato, range (independently) for the composer to utilize as stylistic choices as the music dictates. If i want molto vibrato on a soft passage, i should be able to dial it in in mid phrase just like a real performer would. I'm looking for a next gen engine to handle these kinds of demands. Hopefully the new solo strings is just that animal.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 16, 2018)

Spitfire Solo Strings was my very first sample library, and I still think its one of the best solo string libs out there. It only has one sort of soloist sound, but it does that style better than any other lib - it doesn't really do soft though. The legato is some of Spitfire's finest, most realistic and consistent (others may disagree), and it has bow change legato, which makes it sound far more believable - it can't do fast lines though. The biggest limitation is the difference in timbre and mic perspective between the legato patch and the other articulations. Apart from that, it sounds superb. There are newer libs out there with better scripting and tons more articualtions, but whenever I hear people use them, they always seem to write things that would be physically impossible to do on a real instrument, and that gives it away as fake immediately. With this, it's almost impossible to write something that sounds bad or fake.

All that said, nothing ever beats a real human string player with a lifetime of music making in his/her blood.


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 16, 2018)

@SpitfireSupport Ben, can you share if there's any plans to update Sacconi as well?

(as I always say: _what's one more string library, between friends?_)


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 16, 2018)

I will wait for the new Solo Strings Version, I won't be buying the current Solo Strings. 

So... Any info. on release date ?


----------



## christianhenson (Mar 16, 2018)

If anyone wants my POV as a composer I always felt the (few) alt techniques of Solo Strings were worth the price of entry, I don't use the normal longs, but the harmonics (esp the VCs), shorts, pizz BUT also the longs with vibrato off? are this shiz particularly if you have no intention of picking up the new Solo Strings, at this price worth grabbing as a really beautifully recorded tone colour for your palette. The mic choices give flexibility to the long artics to so it feels intimate.... just my tuppence. CH x


----------



## ism (Mar 16, 2018)

ism said:


> Support tells me there will be a crossgrade, although no details on exactly what. And in any event Christian mentioned a cross grade in one of the black friday videos.
> 
> So for one thing, Spitfire tends to be reasonably generous with this sort of thing. ....




I suppose then I should apologize for repeating this misleading information. :(


----------



## JT (Mar 16, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I will wait for the new Solo Strings Version, I won't be buying the current Solo Strings.
> 
> So... Any info. on release date ?


My guess, if the current sale goes to April 19, new strings should be available on the 20th or shortly thereafter.

I commend Spitfire for being totally upfront about upgrade pricing.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Mar 16, 2018)

ism said:


> I suppose then I should apologize for repeating this misleading information. :(


To confirm, a loyalty discount will be available *only* to customers who purchased the library prior to the firesale.

Luke


----------



## DavidY (Mar 16, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> To confirm, a loyalty discount will be available *only* to customers who purchased the library prior to the firesale.


Thanks for the useful info. 
Are you planning to put this info (and perhaps some other FAQs) on the Spitfire Audio web page for Solo Strings, for the benefit of people who aren't on here?


----------



## emasters (Mar 16, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> To confirm, a loyalty discount will be available *only* to customers who purchased the library prior to the firesale.
> 
> Luke



Thanks for the clarification. Would have been nice to have shared this yesterday when announcing the sale, so those of us purchasing would have known the plan in advance.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 16, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Why not?
> Can't you just halve their loyalty discount (those who bought it during the firesale)?


This seems fair to me. Half the investment up front = half the discount on the follow up product price*. I doubt that would upset the portion of the user base who purchased the product before the current sale, and it would probably encourage more of us who don't already own the product to buy it during the sale.

Best,

Geoff

*_Actually, the firesale price is a little over 51.8% of the undiscounted price; but who's counting?_


----------



## star.keys (Mar 17, 2018)

I would like to know what's out there in the new library that the old one doesn't have, and vice versa, as well as an indication of price point before wearing the composer's hat. Can this be clarified please? Otherwise it is pointless to buy a legacy product when the world knows that it is being retired. There has to be a reason why would anyone buy a Merc S year '65 unless they love the vintage even if they could grab it for £1.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 17, 2018)

a small transcript from the Q&A back then (black weekend 2017):


> Question: You've repeatedly promised a fix for spitfire solo strings going back to 2013. When will you honor that promise?
> C: The thing is, this something we recorded in 2010 - very very early and the thing is, you know, you learn so much, you know. And we are still learning at that stage and we released it and then there were all sorts of stuff we should have recorded, we should have got - and you simply can't roll back time. You can't add microphone positions in if they weren't recorded but also you and I believe one of the Soloists is now moved to Australia, so it was a ... it's been a real conundrum and we use the library all the time and we're really aware of its shortcomings. It's one of the oldest libraries that we've done. So we've made a kind of a difficult decision and... what have we done? We got the train set out and
> P: and we ran back in. So again, this is something that we recorded, well, starting about a year ago. We approached it from the kind of perpective of - OK, if we could start again with solo strings, what would we do? And one of the things is in the very first session that we did, which was actually our bespoke chamber strings violin 2 section, funded from credit cards in an evening of downtime at AIR Studios, we were sat in a break and we heard [I don't know her name and thus did not understand it] rehearsing Lark Ascending, heavily pregnant, wandering around the edge of the hall. And we just sat and looked at each other with jaws dropped and so what we decided with that kind of thing in the back of our minds... When we came back to solo strings we said OK - we got to have the bass, for example, we got to have two ... two violins, violin 1 and violin 2. But then we went... but wait, there are different soloing techniques. So, maybe we should show all of that stuff in the solo strings library. So, we actually went for three first violins of which [her again] is one. And I have to say that we got - we've covered all of the, certainly from my perspective, we've covered kind of the possible permutations of real intense, very kind of virtuosic, wide vib kind of thing, which is more along the lines of Andrews performance in the original solo strings and then we're gone through the palette to make shure that it's really usable for all kinds of different situations. But the key thing is that we've gone back in and started again rather then trying to patch things together to try and update the product. We've gone: You know what - let's start again, like in an ideal scenario of 'what would we do' we would be reinventing this from the ground up.
> C: with what we've learned over the years.
> P: So, obviously there'll be a great upgrade path


at least I am very curious


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 17, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> at least I am very curious



+1

Also about the great upgrade path.


----------



## DavidY (Mar 17, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> a small transcript from the Q&A back then (black weekend 2017):


This may be a newbie question - but how do I read the rest of that quote?
(It fades out for me after a few lines of text - is there a forum setting I can change to read the rest of it?)


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 17, 2018)

DavidY said:


> This may be a newbie question - but how do I read the rest of that quote?
> (It fades out for me after a few lines of text - is there a forum setting I can change to read the rest of it?)


Click on it.


----------



## DavidY (Mar 17, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Click on it.


Doh- I should have thought of that! Thanks for that.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 17, 2018)

DavidY said:


> Doh- I should have thought of that! Thanks for that.


No problem. Sometimes it's the most obvious things!


----------



## windyweekend (Mar 21, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> All that said, nothing ever beats a real human string player with a lifetime of music making in his/her blood.


I've been composing for over twenty years, lots of music in the blood, but need a guitar or keyboard to deliver the goods (preferably with an industrial sampler). My wife kindly recently bought me a cello because I constantly complained about the need to add some 'realism' to my Spitfire fueled orchestrations. If you were sitting next to me when I try and play the thing you wouldn't be saying nothing beats a real human string player. I've seen dogs falling over in the street outside when I spin this puppy up. Gawd awful.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> If anyone wants my POV as a composer I always felt the (few) alt techniques of Solo Strings were worth the price of entry, I don't use the normal longs, but the harmonics (esp the VCs), shorts, pizz BUT also the longs with vibrato off? CH x



Just hours left and truly struggling with purchase decision. 
Crossgrade option to next Solo Strings would have pushed me over the hump .....

Now, the pushing influences are: @ thesteelydane last post #46, and this by CH ! 

Any other encouraging comments will be appreciated ....


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 19, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Just hours left and truly struggling with purchase decision.
> Crossgrade option to next Solo Strings would have pushed me over the hump .....
> 
> Now, the pushing influences are: @ thesteelydane last post #46, and this by CH !
> ...



I was quite disappointed by this library (didn't buy it during this sale). Not so much because of the sound but how little practical it is. There are one legato patch for each instrument with no mic choices available, but a reverb knob. Then there are one other patch with more articulations and this one have mic settings but no reverb knob. I've found it very difficult to position the legato and articulation patch to the same spot in a space. It's a bit weird when it's like the violinist is walking around in the space playing legato at one spot and staccato at another. So It's not easy to work with. I'm sure all this will be fixed in the new one.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> I was quite disappointed by this library (didn't buy it during this sale). Not so much because of the sound but how little practical it is. There are one legato patch for each instrument with no mic choices available, but a reverb knob. Then there are one other patch with more articulations and this one have mic settings but no reverb knob. I've found it very difficult to position the legato and articulation patch to the same spot in a space. It's a bit weird when it's like the violinist is walking around in the space playing legato at one spot and staccato at another. So It's not easy to work with. I'm sure all this will be fixed in the new one.



This is an excellent response to help me decide !  I expected some limitations and issues, especially since a replacement library is imminent. Your knowledgeable detail is much appreciated and truly provides context I would not otherwise have. 

Best regards


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 19, 2018)

I bought it, but then never used it. Which is mostly down to me being at a creative all-time low. I am sure it's pretty hard to decide whether it's worthwhile buying the original version if you don't know what the new version will bring to the table.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 19, 2018)

Okay: time to mention the contrary...bought it when it came out, was disappointed by what it all could NOT do and...use it in every tune because of what it CAN do. The violin and cello make gorgeous first chairs in emotional legato lines and the viola at least is usable. Would buy it again...but not with Berlin first chairs being available at nearly the same price .-))))


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Okay: time to mention the contrary...bought it when it came out, was disappointed by what it all could NOT do and...use it in every tune because of what it CAN do. The violin and cello make gorgeous first chairs in emotional legato lines and the viola at least is usable. Would buy it again...but not with Berlin first chairs being available at nearly the same price .-))))



Wow ! You hit the nail on the head precisely ..... at such a critical time ! 
Thank-you for taking time to help. I recall your Solo Strings comments earlier, but as you mention, things change in time ...... sometimes dramatically !


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 19, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> This is an excellent response to help me decide !  I expected some limitations and issues, especially since a replacement library is imminent. Your knowledgeable detail is much appreciated and truly provides context I would not otherwise have.
> 
> Best regards



You are welcome. But as others have said too, the legatos are good, so if you only need that it should do the job. But I have a feeling you and everyone else will want their new one as soon as it’s out anyway.


----------



## star.keys (Apr 20, 2018)

It seems the library is still available to purchase..


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 22, 2018)

Somewhat glad to see Solo String is still available.

SF_A unwillingness to allow Crossgrade on new Solo Strings implies earlier Users have not obtained ~50% value on their investments. Really !!
While there is definite 'salient' content in current Solo Strings, it is an irritating decision by SF and is now impacting my purchases of current Solo Strings, Alternative Solo Strings, and imminent, new version of Solo Strings. 
Personal perspective, for sure, but is affecting lots of $$$ potentially flowing to SF_Audio. 
Questionable Mktg decision … given rapid flow of new, quality Libraries into current market.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 22, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Spitfire Solo Strings was my very first sample library, and I still think its one of the best solo string libs out there. It only has one sort of soloist sound, but it does that style better than any other lib - it doesn't really do soft though. The legato is some of Spitfire's finest, most realistic and consistent (others may disagree), and it has bow change legato, which makes it sound far more believable - it can't do fast lines though. The biggest limitation is the difference in timbre and mic perspective between the legato patch and the other articulations. Apart from that, it sounds superb. There are newer libs out there with better scripting and tons more articualtions, but whenever I hear people use them, they always seem to write things that would be physically impossible to do on a real instrument, and that gives it away as fake immediately. With this, it's almost impossible to write something that sounds bad or fake.
> 
> All that said, nothing ever beats a real human string player with a lifetime of music making in his/her blood.



It has bow change?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 22, 2018)

_I love that library. Its on almost every orch track. Its like quality seasoning on a fine meal._


----------



## The Darris (Apr 22, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Somewhat glad to see Solo String is still available.
> 
> SF_A unwillingness to allow Crossgrade on new Solo Strings implies earlier Users have not obtained ~50% value on their investments. Really !!
> While there is definite 'salient' content in current Solo Strings, it is an irritating decision by SF and is now impacting my purchases of current Solo Strings, Alternative Solo Strings, and imminent, new version of Solo Strings.
> ...


Huh? What are you rambling on about here?

Spitfire already confirmed that owners who bought this library prior to the closeout sale would recieve a loyalty discount for the new library. That to me can be considered a crossgrade price. So, I'm pretty happy about that considering I bought this year's ago.

The capabilities are sure limited compared to the rest of the market but if you know how to program midi well, this is a great library and can do what others have said are "few" things but it does those few things very well.


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 23, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> It has bow change?



Yes, in the legato patch at high velocities.


----------



## blougui (Apr 23, 2018)

I’ll never understand why consumers feel loyalty programs are a given.
You buy a sample lib because you need it now for what it offers, not for the anticipated idea you’ll get any new iteration at a lesser price, especially when the company never promised such thing.

And as said previously, there will be a discount/cross grade for those who bought it before the sale price.

SA has proved to be very good at marketing since a few years


----------



## JPComposer (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks like the new strings are not coming as soon as I thought. The fire sale is still on and the end date has been removed. Maybe ironing out a few bugs (in the new player?). Really looking forward to these being released.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 25, 2018)

I have not bought into Spitfire, but I have to say these strings have such a incredible sound, I think their removal will be a loss. It has one of very few demos that has evoked some emotion in me. Fantastic.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 25, 2018)

Spitfire Audio has the L.A. event happening today. I wonder if they will announce the new Solo Strings later today at the event ?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 26, 2018)

Just got an email from SF for the new strings product, but site hasn't been updated. Whatever, it's imminent.

Edit: Oh, it's a new chamber strings product.


----------



## Henu (Apr 26, 2018)

What? I got the announcement of Chamber Strings Professional.  And yes, no updated site on that either.


----------



## Will Wilson (Apr 26, 2018)

Henu said:


> What? I got the announcement of Chamber Strings Professional.  And yes, no updated site on that either.



Having JUST bought SCS I hope I'm not about to be royally shafted!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 26, 2018)

My email has a strange image of a cello with pubic hair. Eyewwwww....


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 26, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> My email has a strange image of a cello with pubic hair. Eyewwwww....


And now that's all I can see. My eyes! Thanks for that..


----------



## Henu (Apr 26, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> My email has a strange image of a cello with pubic hair. Eyewwwww....



True that, haha! :D


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 26, 2018)

So... what's the status of the New Spitfire Solo Strings ? Will they be released very soon ? or .. ?


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 29, 2018)

​​


----------



## prodigalson (May 29, 2018)

soooo new solo strings Friday morning? hopefully.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 30, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> soooo new solo strings Friday morning? hopefully.


I think monday morning is too early...
maybe you should wait till after the weekend for that usual 20 second teaser


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 30, 2018)

I must say, I do not regret buying this years ago, it still has its uses but I am excited for its successor.


----------



## Mornats (May 30, 2018)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> I must say, I do not regret buying this years ago, it still has its uses but I am excited for its successor.



Same here


----------



## JP Naranjo (May 30, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Same here


Yup, me too! Looking forward to the new library!


----------



## CT (May 30, 2018)

Gah, I'm so torn about whether or not to just grab this before it's gone. I have Alternative Solo Strings, but I could definitely use this more traditional and lyrical stuff... and I probably won't be able to fit the new solo strings into my budget for quite a while.


----------



## JP Naranjo (May 30, 2018)

miket said:


> Gah, I'm so torn about whether or not to just grab this before it's gone. I have Alternative Solo Strings, but could definitely use this more traditional and lyrical stuff... and I probably won't be able to fit the new solo strings into my budget for quite a while.


I would say don't. If you go for it you will have to wait even longer to get the new library. And the library will certainly be better. Save that money so you can get the new one sooner!


----------



## CT (May 30, 2018)

Shrug. That probably makes the most sense.


----------



## sostenuto (May 30, 2018)

miket said:


> Shrug. That probably makes the most sense.



Struggling seriously with this as well ..... The new library will surely be 'better', but will not be these three unique players and the salient sounds they achieved ..... which many state are so easily recognizable. Ether way, the new Solo Strings will not be an immediate addition. 
Aaaarrggghhhhh


----------



## Sid Francis (May 31, 2018)

Sacconi Strings are also much newer and should also have been "much better", :-( I use my old SSS in every string stack and NEVER used the sacconi violin for anything. Not newer is better, better is better. And if more articulations, 17 legato styles and 25 mic positions are better for you, then you are in paradise with all new outcoming string libs. If you should be one of those helplessly oldschool idiots like me who listen to the TONE of a library, then make your choices well and choose not neccessarily the newest and latest. (Says someone who regularily uses Session Strings 2, so don´t listen to me, I MUST be wrong somehow...)


----------



## sostenuto (May 31, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Sacconi Strings are also much newer and should also have been "much better", :-( I use my old SSS in every string stack and If you should be one of those helplessly oldschool idiots like me who listen to the TONE of a library, then make your choices well and choose not neccessarily the newest and latest. (Says someone who regularily uses Session Strings 2, so don´t listen to me, I MUST be wrong somehow...)



Wrong ? _ NOT  
Your earlier 'TONE' posts still ring out and have shaped my attention to SSS.
Deadline is almost here and will likely purchase and enjoy.

_Most recent major ' industry-promos' don't help ... (ref. 'SS2' and the like_ )


----------



## brandowalk (May 31, 2018)

I’m on the fence as well. I’m concerned the new library will require a more up to date Mac o/s (I’m holding out to update as I don’t want to update from protocols 11.3 to subscription model). Can anyone at Spitfire confirm the system requirement for the new library?


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 1, 2018)

Unfortunately I found this only today, a bit late for the sale, but it shows what I mean with the tone quality of SSS...though they all have their strenght and place...


----------



## col (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks Sid . Interesting comparison . Berlin sounding good.....Csss not an optimal performance with cc control .
Spitfire transitions not so convincing . Lots of combinations that do work though.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 1, 2018)

Now that your saying it: yes, the transitions of the newer Berlin string are much more authentic. I think that at the time of the SSS manufacturers were so proud of having good legatos that they overexagerated them a bit to pronounce them. Fortunately you can open the wrench, choose all transition groups and lower them in volume, that should do the trick. I never tried though since I am satified with the sound in solo use.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 4, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> My email has a strange image of a cello with pubic hair. Eyewwwww....



That's the Sound Dust Expansion.


----------

